# optoacoplador de ranura



## huskee (Dic 4, 2007)

buenas
ees que compre un optoaoplador de ranura pero no encuentro como conectarlo para que me funcione la unica referencia que le encuentro en S525, y en las partes superiores tiene las letras S   E en cada  pico del encapsule si alguien me pudiera ayudar gracias.


----------



## ciri (Dic 4, 2007)

Como lo compraste?

Con que nombre lo pediste / código..

En ese caso, pregunta en el lugar que lo compraste, si son buena gente te dicen.. seguro algo saben..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 4, 2007)

busque la datasheet pero nada.
No tiene ningun otro codigo o sello de fabricante?

Saludos


----------



## huskee (Dic 4, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas.
pues otra cosa que le encontre en donde esta la E las patas tienen los numeros 0 y 6.
Y si algo cual me acionsejan comprar y como conectarlo.


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 6, 2007)

mira amigo , tiene 4 patas, de las cuales dos van conectadas conjuntamente!
estas dos son , el emisor del transistor y el negativo del diodo!se conectan a masa!
la otra pata del diodo, va conectada a vcc con una resistencia que debe andar en los 170 ohm si vcc=5v
a partir de ahi saca el valor q necesies en funcion de el voltaje!
y la pata sobrante es la salida, mientras q no se interrumpa el haz entre el diodo y transistor, envia un voltaje, que disminuye notablemente cuando introducis algun obrejto q corte el haz!

muy facil de usar!

el valor entre la salida y masa es un poco inferior al voltaje de vcc!
espero q hayas entendido sino comunicate que te lo dibujo!
atte
franco


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Dic 5, 2008)

Yo lo conecte asi.... pero no me funciona.. que puede hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2008)

Esta seria una forma de conectarlo y una aplicación







Otra

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=8825


----------



## pepechip (Dic 5, 2008)

tardas menos en averiguar el patillaje con un polimetro que buscando el datasheet.


para averiguar donde esta el led coges tu fuente de alimentacion y pones cualquier tension 5 o 12v y mediante una resistencia limitadora de 1k la conectas al voltimetro, el cual te medira la tension que hayas seleccionado en la fuente. Y ahora con el polimetro conectado empiezas a aplicarle tension al optoacoplador provando todas las convinaciones con 4 pines solo tienes un maximo de 12 combinaciones. Cuando detectes que el voltimetro desciende hasta aproximadamente 2 v sera porque has localizado el led y lo tienes directamente polarizado.
Tambien puedes utilizar en lugar del voltimetro haciendo un circuito serie con otro led y una resistencia limitadora.

Ya sabiendo donde se encuentra el led para averiguar donde se encuentra el colector y el emisor solo tienes que dejar alimentado el led y mirar con el ohmetro en que posicion conduce el transistor.


----------



## Ferny (Dic 5, 2008)

Franco Jaraba dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo conecte asi.... pero no me funciona.. que puede hacer?



Tienes que ponerle una resistencia de pull-up en la salida, es decir entre vcc y el pin 7. Un valor a partir de 4.7k va bien en la mayoría de casos.


----------



## miguelopez (May 7, 2009)

Hola.

Revivo el hilo ya que tengo el mismo optoacoplador y busque información en la web y no hay mucho al respecto.

Antes de conectarlo hay que identificar que tiene lo siguiente:

* Es un optoacoplador de ranura.
* Visto de arriba tiene dos bornes con una letra en cada borne una S y una E. Entre los bornes hay un numero S525.
* Visto desde abajo tiene 4 patas.
* En la bornera que tiene la E hay dos numeros encerrados en un circulo el 0 y el 7.
* En la bornera que tiene la S hay un punto de color azul claro.

La conexion que a mi me dio resultado es la siguiente:



Saludos

Edité el link para que se viera bien. Cacho.


----------

